
Hacker Monthly Issue #7 - December 2010 - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-7.html
======
jseliger
BTW -- one essay I wrote, "How Universities Work," is in there. If you like
it, you might also like a follow-up piece, "How to Get Your Professors'
Attention:" [http://jseliger.com/2010/10/02/how-to-get-your-
professors%E2...](http://jseliger.com/2010/10/02/how-to-get-your-
professors%E2%80%99-attention-or-how-to-get-the-coaching-and-mentorship-you-
need) , which is about how to signal to people with knowledge that you're
worth investing in.

------
dreur
Thank you for the student subscription.

------
gxs
Just a nitpicky suggestion - it would be nice to see some stats somewhere-
e.g., this story was the highest upvoted story last week with ### upvotes.
This comment was the highest rated, etc.

Also, it's not clear if the featured articles were among the most upvoted,
though my guess is they are just being included as a bonus?

Either way, thanks! And thanks for the student subscription as well.

------
Indyan
LOL at the DDG ad. Its logo always managed to bring a smile to my face.

------
Alex3917
Are you looking for any exclusive content, or are you only looking for stuff
that's already been voted up?

~~~
bearwithclaws
Currently no. Hacker Monthly is *still all about the stuff that's been voted
up in the previous month on HN.

------
nikcub
who does the design? I really like it (both web and PDF)

~~~
bearwithclaws
I did, and I've written about it here: [http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/on-
designing-hacker-month...](http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/on-designing-
hacker-monthly)

------
sahillavingia
Woo! Thanks for the mention, man.

